
Twenty Dollar Ideas (submit your ideas and vote) - bradleyjoyce
http://twentydollarideas.com/
======
thomaspaine
I've been thinking about the iFundedThat.com idea for a while. Have you come
up with a solution to get around the regulatory hurtles? In general, you can't
publicly solicit the sale of securities on the internet without having to deal
with the SEC. If you want to talk you can email me at thomaspaine at gmail dot
com.

